# Sticky  Black Library/Horus Heresy Review Index



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

[thread stuck] [_Feel free to continue to discuss any of the book reviews listed here, as they are all ongoing discussions. if you have any questions/comments/smart remarks about the books in the list, feel free to post within the appropriate thread. -CP_]

Spurned, really, by my lack of contributions to the Black Library forum on a whole, alongside the appearance of a handful of ''What books would you advise?'', ''What should I buy?'' or even ''I have read ____ should I purchase ____ or even ____?'', I'd thought I would tear a gold-leaf page from Boc's Fanfiction Bible, and create... really, something I hope is of much worth and help to all those who visit our small, yet tightly-knit community

The ''Why have I wasted my Sunday on this'' explained, now the ''How shall I waste my Sunday'' is to come It is simple, after a few threads of members, both self-proclaimed ''Veterans'' and ''Newbies'' alike wondering what books to buy, and which to avoid, I thought I should make a thread bursting with links to reviews of popular books, fiction, stories and more, all published by Black Library, and written by Heresy's own deviants.

(And... *please* add to this thread guys, and I shall update the main post:biggrin: I haven't read and completed every-series, and all our opinions differ, so help would truly be a boonk

*The Horus Heresy*
The Horus Heresy series is not only Black Library's longest series to date, but also one of the more gripping, telling and revealing series; preying upon a readers curiosity, with a heady sense of nostalgia when we look back upon the Golden Age of the Imperium, and the tragedy that was the Great Crusades fall, the Imperium's slow rot, the Primarch's jealousy, fall and defiance, and most of all the Emperor's sacrifice, yaddy yadda, with a good measure of Bolter-Porn tossed in.

The Horus Heresy, really, is *The* series, if ever you had to chose one. Certainly recommended, as it differs so much in both quality, ''flavour'' and is very useful for the tabletop too, in terms of history, scenario's and a nice serving of additional history on top of that.

*Notice: I ask for reviews, but I would prefer ''quality'' reviews, if I may; the sort of lightly spoilerific, very summarative and generally ''good'' ones _Darkreever_, _Lord of the Night _and occasionally _Commissar Ploss/Bane of Kings _, Brother Subtle, _Child-of-the-Emperor _and _Xenocide_ (of whom produces superb reviews) thank you.

_Horus Rising - Dan Abnett_
(I couldn't find a review... have they been deleted?)

_False Gods - Graham McNeill_
(No review, please post)

_Galaxy in Flames - Ben Counter_
(See above)

_The Flight of the Eisenstein - James Swallow_
(Again, the above)

_Fulgrim - Graham McNeill _
(Again, the above)

_Descent of Angels - Mitchel Scanlon_
Bane of Kings' Review

_Legion - Dan Abnett_
Bane of Kings' Review

_Dark King/The Lightening Tower - Graham McNeill/Dan Abnett_
Words of Truth's Review

_Battle for the Abyss - Ben Counter_
Bane of Kings' Review

_Mechanicum - Graham McNeill_
Brother Subtle's Review
Bane of Kings' Review

_Tales of Heresy - Several authors_
Child-of-the-Emperor's Review

_Fallen Angels - Mike Lee_
Brother Subtle's Review
Bane of Kings' Review

_Raven's Flight - Gav Thorpe_

_A Thousand Sons - Graham McNeill_
Wittdooley's Review
Bane of Kings' Review
Lord of the Night's Review

_Nemesis - James Swallow_
Lord of the Night's Review
Bane of Kings' Review

_The First Heretic - Aaron Dembski-Bowden_
Lord of the Night's Review
Bane of Kings' Review
Brother Subtle's Review
Brother Subtle's Review

_Garro: Oath of Moment - James Swallow _
Bane of Kings' Review

_Prospero Burns - Dan Abnett_
Bane of Kings' Review
Lord of the Night's Review
Child-of-the-Emperor's Review
Donskar's Review
Commissar Ploss' Review

_Garro: Legion of One - James Swallow_

_Age of Darkness - Several authors_
NIKT208's Review
Child-of-the-Emperor's Review
Bane of Kings' Review

_Promethean Sun - Nick Kyme_

_The Outcast Dead - Graham McNeil_

_Deliverance Lost - Gav Thorpe_

_Know No Fear - Dan Abnett_

Original trilogy of the series, set around the Luna Wolves/Sons of Horus Legion. Same protagonists/antagonists and supporting human characters. Imperative these are read in order

Recommended by many members to be read as a duology, in a single ''take''. I.e. reading _Fallen Angels _straight after _Descent of Angels_ due to overlap.

Solely audio book format - written publication possible in the future.

Compilation of short-stories set around the Horus Heresy - _Tales of Heresy _deviates vaguely around the Isstvan III/V period, but features stories pre-dating the Great Crusade or during its early expeditions.

_Age of Darkness_ is set after the Dropsite Massacre of Isstvan V, with varying protagonists from different sects of the Imperium/Legions and Traitor forces.

Due to outside factors, this planned duology was published at different times. However, for those of you who have not read either novel, it is *perhaps* advisable to read both chronologically, just like with the Dark Angels scenario.

These are smaller, short-stories produced on a limited scale for the more rabid fans - hardback novellas.

This colour represents books which have not yet been released or even completed.

Well, I'm a little disappointed that so many reviews have been deleted, however, I do hope this helps and proves to be a useful asset for the ''community''.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Excellent work, Bobss. When you've got some more free time on your hands, I'd say turning the link into the name of the reviewer as well.

Awesome, though, have some rep!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

A definite good idea Bobss, and thanks for adding my reviews onto this thread .

You've also added the same _A Thousand Sons_ review twice, but not mine. So here it is :wink:.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=58427


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Boc said:


> Excellent work, Bobss. When you've got some more free time on your hands, I'd say turning the link into the name of the reviewer as well.
> 
> Awesome, though, have some rep!


Thanks! It was your variant for fanfiction that made me think of this in the first place. Advice taken, I'll probably add some modifications to make it more useful in the future 



Lord of the Night said:


> A definite good idea Bobss, and thanks for adding my reviews onto this thread .
> 
> You've also added the same _A Thousand Sons_ review twice, but not mine. So here it is :wink:.
> 
> http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=58427


Cheers, also k: I was sure I'd posted yours first, but I guess I should have checked. Thanks and I've added it; your reviews are always appreciated, especially if the viewer wishes to deviate into a more detailed review for a certain novel.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks Bobss, I make sure that my reviews focus on being detailed and delving deeply into the books.

Also I have a new review for all, for _Prospero Burns_.

Prospero Burns: http://www.thefoundingfields.com/2010/12/lotn-reviews-prospero-burns-by-dan.html


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

Great thread thanks!

I have a thread where I have reviewed 9 of the Horus Heresy books, however I am now on A Thousand Sons, so should be up to date with the Horus Heresy by the time Prospero burns is out and will expand on my reviews and give a 'complete review' thread.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Thank you, and added :grin:


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

I just finished A Thoudsand Sons. Incredible. Dan Abnett is an outstanding author but I really don't know if he can beat it. But I am now Rabbid for Prospero Burns. But in the meantime I am onto Nemesis... its a little dull so far but I only just started. I have almost finished more complete reviews than the ones I did in my opening thread, giving an expansion to the opening trilogy. Once I finish The first Heretic I will post the thread.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

_A Thousand Sons_ is arguably the pinnacle of McNeill's career within Black Library so far. It truly is a stunning tale and adds so much to the Heresy series, unlike its following-on novel, _Nemesis_. I didn't like that at all... perhaps it could have been condensed and made into a short-story of some kind... or even an audio-book?

This thread'll dry out a little bit, as those who ply Black Library already have their copies of _Prospero Burns_, and those who don't are waiting for them :victory:


----------



## NIKT208 (Mar 14, 2011)

Below is the link to my review of Age of Darkness. Its my first review so please provide feedback,

Thanks

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=84843


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

NIKT208 said:


> Below is the link to my review of Age of Darkness. Its my first review so please provide feedback,
> 
> Thanks
> 
> http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=84843


Added - appreciate it yeah :grin:


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

spectacular thread...very good idea


----------



## Lubacca (Sep 4, 2011)

I did a review of Horus Heresy Book 1 a week ago or so, just fyi


----------



## Lubacca (Sep 4, 2011)

And here's book 2's review

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1106842#post1106842


----------

